# I have lost weight and can ride much better!



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

congratulations you must feel GREAT!! I am worknig on loosing weight as well, and although surgery has crossed my mind, im not at that bridge yet. Conrgats!


----------



## afatgirlafathorse (Feb 21, 2012)

Congrats!

I think I would technically qualify for surgery (or would have before I began my weight loss journey) but once I hit the marker of having lost 72lbs on my own sheer determination, I realized I don't need to take the additional risk. 

Once I lost weight, I did find that things were a little easier on horseback HOWEVER, I was also building a lot of muscle and strength at the same time, so I can't say for certain that it was the actual loss of the pounds or the growth of the muscle and increase in cardio stamina that helped my riding more.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Awesome!

Several people at the company I work for had weight loss surgery last fall. Our company has now changed policies and the new policy doesn't cover it any more. It's good that you were able to make use of the opportunity!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Congratulations Rhondalyn, that is a great weight loss. I was researching weight loss surgery, but it is to expensive, and I was to scared, so I lost over 100 pounds using Medifast, losing was easy, keeping it off I failed at, big time.

I'm now trying to lose most of that weight again, and this time it will stick, I'm so looking forward to feeling really good on the back of a horse again


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Congrats!! I did the same, lost 200 lbs and dot regret my surgery or the 17 grand cash I paid for it a bit. 
Keeping it off can still be just as hard though, so keep up your hard work.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

Thank you everyone... I appreciate the comments!! I really didn't post this to brag at all! I posted this for those folks who have a hard time losing weight and keeping it off can realize there is an alternative. 

Cakemom-I know about still having to watch about not puting the pounds back on. My sister in law about 7 years ago had the surgery for the "band" and lost 60 pounds really quick. She has since gain it and more back. The one thing that can happen is "grazing" or "slider foods". Where we who have had sugery eat all the time especially sweets or high calorie foods or eating foods that go thru your stomach quickly like milk shakes, chocolate for example.

I will still have to watch what I eat, but I normally ate good for me foods... my "PROBLEM" was I ate waaaaayyyy toooo much!! now, with a smaller stomach I cannot eat to much. I will still have to watch what I eat and how often I eat.

Rhonda


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Good thing for me is I can't have sugar, it makes me deathly ill, that's the side effect of bypass.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

hi Cakemom-thankfully the sleeve does not do that to me, although some folks have that side effect sometimes. My problem was not the suger but the volumn. I am glad that when I do want something sweet I can still have it... although I don't crave sweets and when I do.. just one or two bites satisfies me!

Rhonda


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

congratulations with your weight loss Rhonda Lynn


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Girl, you had BETTER be bragging! You have every right to! Weight loss surgery is not some magical "fix it all", you still have to work HARD to get that weight off and keep it off! I don't think there is any shame whatsoever in opting for surgery, it's a very brave move, and you should be applauded for your decision and your ability to get your weight down and keep it down!

:clap:


----------



## afatgirlafathorse (Feb 21, 2012)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> Girl, you had BETTER be bragging! You have every right to! Weight loss surgery is not some magical "fix it all", you still have to work HARD to get that weight off and keep it off! *I don't think there is any shame whatsoever in opting for surgery, it's a very brave move, and you should be applauded for your decision and your ability to get your weight down and keep it down*!
> 
> :clap:


I agree, and I hope my comment didn't come off as being negative! I have a friend who has lost close to 100lbs with WLS and she does work very hard, and sometimes still gets her butt kicked in weight loss challenges that run on another forum by people who haven't had it. Definitely still requires work and determination!


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

You are living proof of what I have been saying for a long time. The excess weight makes a huge difference in how you ride, and how much you enjoy it, (not to mention the horse) and how much easier it is when your weight is under control.

Even sitting still in the saddle is more enjoyable, not to mention being able to bend over to adjust something, or mount without having to use a crane to get up there.

But glad to hear you are doing so well.


----------

